# Paramedic Association of Canada - Candidate Questionnaire



## mariomike (29 Apr 2011)

FYI, if interested. 

"Candidate Questionnaire for Canada’s 41st General Election:
Paramedics are Canada’s first responders in a crisis and the only emergency medical care providers who still make house calls. We serve on the front line of every community across the country – providing essential health care to Canadians when they need it the most. Paramedics are also the first line of defence for Canadians in emergencies, disasters and pandemics. We are a reliable and constant force in communities across the country; from remote and rural areas to our largest cities.
Canadians also recognize the importance of the work we do. In a recent survey done by Abacus Data, 95% of respondents said they had great or considerable respect for paramedics and 85% viewed us as having an integral role in Canada’s health care system.":
http://www.paramedic.ca/NewsPage.aspx?NewsID=51&NewsTypeID=1

For those with an interest in inter-provincial licensure:
"Clearly, it would be in the best interest of Canadians if the level of paramedic service could be standardized across the
country. Would you support the introduction of a national standard of paramedic care in Canada?"


----------

